# wheel chair battery on a trolling motor with pictures now



## caddyjosh (May 2, 2008)

I have a friend who works in the wheel chair business and says he has a couple gel cell wheel chair batterys will these work on my trolling motor they are 12v....


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 2, 2008)

They shoudl work great! Can I have a few?


----------



## Jim (May 2, 2008)

Nice! How big are wheelchair batteries?


----------



## caddyjosh (May 2, 2008)

I am going to go get them this weekend i'll post some pics when I get em


----------



## fowlmood77 (May 2, 2008)

Should do good for running lights at least


----------



## caddyjosh (May 4, 2008)

caddyjosh said:


> I am going to go get them this weekend i'll post some pics when I get em


Here they are


----------



## caddyjosh (May 5, 2008)

I added some pics He gave me 4 but 2 would not charge must be bad


----------



## 01explorerrick (May 11, 2008)

my father in law works for a wheelchair repair and medical needs company and i use those batteries..they work great for me and they are free so when one starts to go bad i just get another one.

he told me that most wheelchairs have 2 batteries and usually when i do the service on them if one tests bad they replace both so he puts the good one aside if any of his friends need one..

i put a battery tender trickle charger on my batteries so i never had a problem yet


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2008)

01explorerrick said:


> my father in law works for a wheelchair repair and medical needs company and i use those batteries..they work great for me and they are free so when one starts to go bad i just get another one.
> 
> he told me that most wheelchairs have 2 batteries and usually when i do the service on them if one tests bad they replace both so he puts the good one aside if any of his friends need one..
> 
> i put a battery tender trickle charger on my batteries so i never had a problem yet




welcome aboard, thanks for joining!


----------

